# Replacing the on-off switch on a Nikon D7000



## ianpiper (Feb 20, 2014)

The paint is rubbing off on the on-off switch of my D7000. I emailed their customer service folks and they told me it's a user-replaceable part, and that they would send me one out. However, for whatever reason, they don't have any instructions on how to replace the old part with the new.

Looking at the camera I can't see obviously how to remove the switch. I guess that the centre button can be prised off or unscrewed, and then the surrounding ring will lift out. But I am reluctant to start monkeying about with it without consulting the Wisdom of the Web in case someone can save me from comprehensively wrecking my lovely camera. Naturally I have google it but the various videos and articles seem to lift the top plate off as a unit; none seem to bother with dismantling the switch.

Does anyone here have any experience in this, or know where I could download a service manual (not a user guide - got that).

Thanks,


Ian.
--


----------



## TWright33 (Feb 20, 2014)

Could you ask Nikon since you already have an ongoing email with them?


----------



## TheLost (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow.. i don't know that i'd try replacing the power on-off switch.   

It either:

1) pops off real easy
2) Will break the entire shutter/power assembly 

Take Photos/video if you decide to try!!!


----------



## ianpiper (Feb 20, 2014)

TheLost said:


> It either:
> 
> 1) pops off real easy
> 2) Will break the entire shutter/power assembly
> ...



Ah, thanks... very helpful.


----------



## sifelaver (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey good luck.. Unless planning a re-sell I wouldn't bother (or just use touch up paint.) Even if reselling I would probably just leave it and mention it in the ad.


----------



## TheLost (Feb 20, 2014)

ianpiper said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > It either:
> ...



Even in the iFixit teardown videos... they don't take the power switch off.  
Nikon D600 Teardown - iFixit

You'd think if it was a common thing there would be something about it someplace.


----------



## runnah (Feb 20, 2014)

Just the paint is coming off? Who cares? Half my paint was off my old nikon.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 20, 2014)

Is the rubbed-off paint affecting the image?

If not, then fuggedabowdit.


----------



## beachrat (Feb 20, 2014)

Take a good long look at the new switch before you do anything.
Does it look like it just snaps on? Clip? Small set screw? Anything that gives you a clue what holds it on?
 Personally,I'm very good at taking **** apart.
And leaving it that way in a big baggie.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 20, 2014)

taking **** apart is fun. And putting it back to together as you found it a challenge.


----------



## runnah (Feb 20, 2014)

bribrius said:


> taking **** apart is fun. And putting it back to together as you found it a challenge.



I have a box full of failed challenges.


----------



## Coasty (Feb 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > taking **** apart is fun. And putting it back to together as you found it a challenge.
> ...




Every time I work on my car I have three or four parts left over that I can&#8217;t remember where they go, so they go to a box. The car starts up and runs fine however. I used to worry about this, but now I figure if I just fix it enough times, I&#8217;ll have enough spare parts to build a new car.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 20, 2014)

If you run into any challenges and need some spare parts, PM me....I gotta box of spare camera parts and pieces, screws, sub-0assemblies, and all kinds a camera-related chit, you're welcome to whatever you need!

Maybe look into re-painting.   Home


----------



## 18.percent.gary (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm assuming that you're just replacing the silver button and not the entire switch assembly.

I checked my factory repair manual for the D300 (don't ask how I got it) and the plastic shutter release button appears to be just friction-fit in place. It has a central pin that wedges into a hole in the switch assembly. I assume the D7000 is the same. There's also a spring that looks like it would come shooting out when the button pops out so be careful.

It seems pretty easy... but how to pry the old button out without marring the ring around it is the big question.


----------



## beachrat (Feb 20, 2014)

18.percent.gary said:


> _*There's also a spring that looks like it would come shooting out *_when the button pops out so be careful.



And that's where things really start to go wrong.:mrgreen:


----------



## runnah (Feb 21, 2014)

beachrat said:


> And that's where things really start to go wrong.:mrgreen:



Yup. Manufacturers install springs and screws that pop out at random and immediately get lost in the carpet.


----------



## ianpiper (Feb 21, 2014)

18.percent.gary said:


> I'm assuming that you're just replacing the silver button and not the entire switch assembly.
> 
> I checked my factory repair manual for the D300 (don't ask how I got it) and the plastic shutter release button appears to be just friction-fit in place. It has a central pin that wedges into a hole in the switch assembly. I assume the D7000 is the same. There's also a spring that looks like it would come shooting out when the button pops out so be careful.
> 
> It seems pretty easy... but how to pry the old button out without marring the ring around it is the big question.



Thank you - that really is useful! As it happens, the ring is the bit that I want to replace, as the paint has come off that (the word "*OFF*" now reads "*_| F*").

I hadn't realised that there are two parts: the shutter button in the middle (mine is black BTW, not silver), and a collar around it that is the actual switch. Turns out that Nikon has sent me a replacement shutter button, but it's good to have a spare I suppose. Now I just have to wait for them to send the collar switch thing.

Looking at the part that they sent me, it has a pin with a detente mark part-way down, which makes me think that, as you say, it's a push fit. If so I suspect that it will lever out with a thin enough blade tip under the edge. I will watch out for flying springs along the way!

The repair manual is what I really want. They must be available for download, surely.


Ian.
--


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 21, 2014)

ianpiper said:


> 18.percent.gary said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming that you're just replacing the silver button and not the entire switch assembly.
> ...



pictures would be nice ...

my d7000 has over 15k in activations .. no wear yet on the power switch.  It's had stamped "FO" for ever now


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 21, 2014)

Leave it alone it adds character and makes you look like a pro with a well used camera !!


----------



## 18.percent.gary (Feb 21, 2014)

ianpiper said:


> 18.percent.gary said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming that you're just replacing the silver button and not the entire switch assembly.
> ...



Ian- Now that I reread your OP i see that you meant the power switch, not the release button. What threw me was that Nikon said the part in question is "user serviceable". The button is, the switch definitely is not.

Again, *this is based on my D300 manual*, but I suspect the switch assembly is similar (if not the same part #) on the D7000:

The ON/OFF switch ring is attached to the top plate of the camera with a retaining clip on the inside of the camera. So that means taking apart your camera to remove the ring. For the D300 you would have to do the following steps to get access to the retaining clip on the switch:

1) Remove the rubber grips. (to expose some screws)
2) Remove the BACK plate. (to expose some screws)
3) Remove the TOP plate. (requires de-soldering 4 wires)
4) Remove the front command dial.
5) Remove the tiny C clip holding the ON/OFF ring on.

The risks/problems involved:

1) You'll need to replace the grips with new ones since they can't just be glued back on.
2) All the weather seals will be compromised. In addition, a large part of the re-assembly procedures in the manual involve replacing grease and "oil barriers" that prevent dirt and water from getting into the camera. If you use to little oil for the barrier it won't be affective, too much and the oil will run down into the camera internals and get flung around into bad places by the moving parts (D600 oil spots anyone?).
3) The main condenser for the camera is basically what's used in taser guns. It stays charged even with the battery removed. If you touch the wrong contacts inside the camera you're going to get nailed by some serious voltage. If you short the wrong contacts the condenser charge will fry other circuits. The manual refers to a special device to safely discharge the condenser before working on the camera.

It seems like the risk of causing serious problems by fixing a cosmetic issue just isn't worth it. At the very least the camera will never be at factory spec after you disassemble it.

As for for the service manual, they're only distributed to Nikon certified service centers, and even then my D300 copy is a secure pdf file. Unless you you know somebody you probably won't find one.

Not tying to discourage you, but hopefully I gave you a basic idea of what's involved at least for the D300. Who knows, maybe it just pops right off on the D7000?


----------



## TheLost (Feb 21, 2014)

18.percent.gary said:


> Who knows, maybe it just pops right off on the D7000?



If it popped off... I think people would start complaining about their on/off switch getting lost all the time.  The same switch design goes back to film days.  IMHO.. it doesn't come off without a lot of other parts coming off.


----------

